# simple drying rack concept



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Plywood cross pieces are the key- they are not joined for easy storage,nor are the stackable portion or the dowels. I just gathered the concept from the above pic which I found in a Woodsmith magazine article.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I appreciated these photos. I have yet to commit to wearing the hat of a new construction painter and have YET to commit to buying some racks. I have mostly done repaints.

Although, for this last NC job I would paint the trim off work horses. Temporarily store it/dry it off miscelaneous pieces of wood from around the job(even the risers-backside)and lay them out on single gallons....and then stack the following morning with same system but in a room close by....and using pieces of styrofoam packing to use between layers....and this method was pretty handy.

The bricks look sturdy enough-I think the issue would be for me dragging them around, the grit the gets created, and knowing there is probably a better system around.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Here come all the Erecta-Rack endorsements.....:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I would use this system in a pinch. But honestly, for the quantity shown, I think I would just lay them out on sawhorses. Bricks stacked on edge are tippy, and when I prefinish, I like to see a nice full rack. (That was for you, Wolf). 

A stack of bricks in the back of the truck could be handy in the winter though. Meanwhile, I like my lightweight modular and easily portable system.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

i use 2x4's cut to 4ft length, then I cut spacer blocks to 4"x4" load and stack, cheap to make works for me, you can stack them about 10 high with no problems


----------



## zanzinger (Aug 23, 2011)

We use this at our shop or on the job even. It works great.


----------

